# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  هیچی ریاضی و ادبیات نخوندم!

## Mahziar

با سلام خدمت استادان و دوستان کنکوری عزیز
من دروس پایه رو با تست جمع کردم! پیش1 هم تموم کردم!
یه مقدار از فیزیک پیش2 مونده، تست های شیمی پیش2 و 3 فصل آخر زیست!
اینا به کنار، ادبیات و ریاضی تا حالا *اصلا* نخوندم  :Yahoo (21): 

ریاضی رو 25 تا 30 درصد بزنم برام کافیه، ادبیات هم 50 تا 60!

حالا از دوستان و استاد های گرامی خواهش میکنم منو راهنمایی کنن که این دو درس رو چطور و از روی چه چیزی بخونم؟!
و ریاضی کدوم مباحث رو بخونم!

با تشکر

----------


## Araz

> با سلام خدمت استادان و دوستان کنکوری عزیز
> من دروس پایه رو با تست جمع کردم! پیش1 هم تموم کردم!
> یه مقدار از فیزیک پیش2 مونده، تست های شیمی پیش2 و 3 فصل آخر زیست!
> اینا به کنار، ادبیات و ریاضی تا حالا *اصلا* نخوندم 
> 
> ریاضی رو 25 تا 30 درصد بزنم برام کافیه، ادبیات هم 50 تا 60!
> 
> حالا از دوستان و استاد های گرامی خواهش میکنم منو راهنمایی کنن که این دو درس رو چطور و از روی چه چیزی بخونم؟!
> و ریاضی کدوم مباحث رو بخونم!
> ...


اگر در ادبیات لغات و اعلام را در این زمان باقی مونده خوب بخونی و قواعد زبان فارسی را هم خوب یادبگیری و تمامی تست های ادبیات عمومی کنکور را از 80 به بالا داخل و خارج از کشور را خوب بزنی و بررسیش کنی و بعد از آزمونهای آزمایشی نیز تستهای تالیفی آنها را بررسی کنی و تستها ونکاتی را هم که آقای نظری هر روز تو انجمن میگذارند را هم پیگیر باشی ، دیگر نیاز به کتاب خاصی نیست و راحت می تونی ادبیات را بالای 50 بزنی

----------


## Mahziar

> اگر در ادبیات لغات و اعلام را در این زمان باقی مونده خوب بخونی و قواعد زبان فارسی را هم خوب یادبگیری و تمامی تست های ادبیات عمومی کنکور را از 80 به بالا داخل و خارج از کشور را خوب بزنی و بررسیش کنی و بعد از آزمونهای آزمایشی نیز تستهای تالیفی آنها را بررسی کنی و تستها ونکاتی را هم که آقای نظری هر روز تو انجمن میگذارند را هم پیگیر باشی ، دیگر نیاز به کتاب خاصی نیست و راحت می تونی ادبیات را بالای 50 بزنی


مرسی بابت راهنمایی خوب و سریعتون
از نکاتی که آقای نظری میزارن منظورتون کدوم بخشه؟ تست روز؟

درباره ی ریاضی نظری ندارید؟

----------


## Araz

> مرسی بابت راهنمایی خوب و سریعتون
> از نکاتی که آقای نظری میزارن منظورتون کدوم بخشه؟ تست روز؟
> 
> درباره ی ریاضی نظری ندارید؟


بله - بخش تست روز منظورم هست

ریاضی هم بستگی به خودتون دارد 

آمار و لگاریتم و تصاعد و حد و مشتق و جبر و بعض از فصول هندسه تحلیلی... با توجه به تواناییتون انتخاب کنید و تست های کنکور چند سال اخیر را هم به خوبی بررسی کنید . ان شالله خواهید توانست بالای 20 بزنید

----------


## alavi

> با سلام خدمت استادان و دوستان کنکوری عزیز
> من دروس پایه رو با تست جمع کردم! پیش1 هم تموم کردم!
> یه مقدار از فیزیک پیش2 مونده، تست های شیمی پیش2 و 3 فصل آخر زیست!
> اینا به کنار، ادبیات و ریاضی تا حالا *اصلا* نخوندم 
> 
> ریاضی رو 25 تا 30 درصد بزنم برام کافیه، ادبیات هم 50 تا 60!
> 
> حالا از دوستان و استاد های گرامی خواهش میکنم منو راهنمایی کنن که این دو درس رو چطور و از روی چه چیزی بخونم؟!
> و ریاضی کدوم مباحث رو بخونم!
> ...


سلام اول از همه این رو بدونید که اگر زیست بالا بزنید کاستیهای شما در سایر دروس رو میتونه جبران بکنه.
در مورد ادبیات توصیه میکنم به مباحثی که علاقمندید اول شروع کنید لغات3 تست داره .
قرابت معنایی رو کار کنید (قرابت کتاب نوبل ) رو توصیه میکنم بخونید ...
در مورد ریاضی هم بستگی به خودتون سعی کنید چند مبحث رو بخونید مثل امار و احتمال و حد -مشتق که تست خوبی ازشون میاد ولی نیاز به تمرین داره..

موفق باشید

----------


## Mahziar

> سلام اول از همه این رو بدونید که اگر زیست بالا بزنید کاستیهای شما در سایر دروس رو میتونه جبران بکنه.
> در مورد ادبیات توصیه میکنم به مباحثی که علاقمندید اول شروع کنید لغات3 تست داره .
> قرابت معنایی رو کار کنید (قرابت کتاب نوبل ) رو توصیه میکنم بخونید ...
> در مورد ریاضی هم بستگی به خودتون سعی کنید چند مبحث رو بخونید مثل امار و احتمال و حد -مشتق که تست خوبی ازشون میاد ولی نیاز به تمرین داره..
> 
> موفق باشید


مرسی از راهنماییتون
قرابت معناییم تقریبا خوبه! این کتاب نوبل که گفتین فقط برای قرابت معناییه؟ حجمش چقدره حدودا؟ برای تموم کردنش تقریبا چقدر زمان نیازه؟

----------


## #saeedeh#

> در مورد ریاضی هم بستگی به خودتون سعی کنید چند مبحث رو بخونید مثل امار و احتمال و حد -مشتق که تست خوبی ازشون میاد ولی نیاز به تمرین داره..
> 
> موفق باشید


ریاضی همین ها رو بخونیم کافیه؟
میخوام بدونم از چه قسمت هایی بیشتر تست میاد و مهمتره که وقتمو فقط رو اونا بذارم و بتونم یه درصد نسبتا خوب بیارم
به ترتیب اهمیت اگه بگین که خیلی خوبه
چون از ریاضی عقب افتادم
رشتم تجربیه
درس فیزیک کجاها رو بیشتر بخونم؟ کلا از چهار تا کتاب فیزیک کدوم قسمتاش مهمتره؟

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

> ریاضی همین ها رو بخونیم کافیه؟
> میخوام بدونم از چه قسمت هایی بیشتر تست میاد و مهمتره که وقتمو فقط رو اونا بذارم و بتونم یه درصد نسبتا خوب بیارم
> به ترتیب اهمیت اگه بگین که خیلی خوبه
> چون از ریاضی عقب افتادم
> رشتم تجربیه
> درس فیزیک کجاها رو بیشتر بخونم؟ کلا از چهار تا کتاب فیزیک کدوم قسمتاش مهمتره؟


تو سایت کانون قلم چی بودجه بندی ریاضی رو بگیرید تا اهمیت دروس براتون مشخص بشه.

----------


## Araz

> تو سایت کانون قلم چی بودجه بندی ریاضی رو بگیرید تا اهمیت دروس براتون مشخص بشه.


بودجه بندی کنکور 92 همه رشته ها - کنکور

----------


## parnian 19

فک کنم حجم نوبل زیاده من از قرابت معنایی تخته سیاه استفاده میکنم راضیم هستم حجمشم کمه



> مرسی از راهنماییتون
> قرابت معناییم تقریبا خوبه! این کتاب نوبل که گفتین فقط برای قرابت معناییه؟ حجمش چقدره حدودا؟ برای تموم کردنش تقریبا چقدر زمان نیازه؟

----------


## alavi

> مرسی از راهنماییتون
> قرابت معناییم تقریبا خوبه! این کتاب نوبل که گفتین فقط برای قرابت معناییه؟ حجمش چقدره حدودا؟ برای تموم کردنش تقریبا چقدر زمان نیازه؟


تقریبا حجم کمی داره.از این جهت توصیه کردم بهتون که تمام قرابتهای کنکرو و مشابهات اون در یک جا جمع کرده. ضمن اینکه قرابتهای خود کتاب رو هم داره ..

موفق باشید

----------


## alavi

> ریاضی همین ها رو بخونیم کافیه؟
> میخوام بدونم از چه قسمت هایی بیشتر تست میاد و مهمتره که وقتمو فقط رو اونا بذارم و بتونم یه درصد نسبتا خوب بیارم
> به ترتیب اهمیت اگه بگین که خیلی خوبه
> چون از ریاضی عقب افتادم
> رشتم تجربیه
> درس فیزیک کجاها رو بیشتر بخونم؟ کلا از چهار تا کتاب فیزیک کدوم قسمتاش مهمتره؟


بستگی به خودتون داره که چقدر بتونید از این مباحث مسلط بشید و در تست زنی موفق 
شما بودجه بندی سوالات کنکور رو ببینید  با هر مبحث که براتون راحتتر بود و در اون قویتر بودید عمل کنید.
فیزیک هم باز هم بسته به توانایی شما داره .ولی در مجموع فیزیک پیش برخی مباحث ساده و خوبی داره .
موفق باشید

----------

